# Toro S200 Snowblower Question



## ctadamski (Oct 20, 2006)

I have taken apart the carb for my snowblower and "soaked" it to clean off the gummed up fuel. I also replaced the diaphragm and gasket. I replaced the needles and backed them out 1 turn after bottoming out. I was sure that all the passages were clear by blowing thru them but after putting it all together the primer bulb doesn't feel right when I push it. It feels as if there is resistance to priming it. Keep in mind though there is no fuel in the system. Is this why? I am waiting to put fuel in it when my father in law can come over and do the final carb adjustments.

Thank you.
Chris


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

What is the model number of your engine?


----------

